# Gravure CD-ROM pour anciens macs



## Langellier (20 Septembre 2011)

Je souhaite sauvegarder des données anciennes sur des CD-ROM.
J'ai dupliqué des disquettes sur un mac G3 (sous macOS9) qui a un graveur externe, gravé les documents avec toast v. 3 (1996), espérant que les CD-ROM (mac OS standard) seraient lisibles sur tout mac. Or, je constate que ces CD-ROM ne sont lisibles qu'avec mes macs les plus récents (eMac sous X et 9.2 et Mac mini intel). 
Peut-être que les disques vierges récents du commerce (700 Mo) sont incompatibles avec les premiers lecteurs (?)
Comment graver des CD-ROM pour que tous les macs, notamment les anciens, puissent les lire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2011)

couestchionnes :

1) Sur quel type de CD as  tu gravé tes données (pas sur des CD-ROM, car on ne peut pas graver des CD_ROM, seulement les presser (en usine). Sont-ce des CD-R ou des CD-RW ?

2) Sur quoi (quelle machine, et quel lecteur) essaies tu de les lire là où tu n'y parviens pas ?


----------



## Langellier (20 Septembre 2011)

Je grave sur des CD-R (700Mo - 80 min) et je cherche à les lire sur les lecteurs apple qui équipaient les mac performa et powermac (68k et PPC). Réf : AppleCD 330i Plus 1993 par exemple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2011)

Alors, je n'ai pas de réponse, je sais que les vieux lecteurs ne lisent pas les CD-RW, mais les CD-R, je pensais que tous pouvaient les lire. Si tu relies ton graveur externe à ces Mac, ils peuvent lire tes CD par son intermédiaire ?


----------



## Langellier (20 Septembre 2011)

Toast a bien vérifié avec succès le CD. Le graveur sait effectivement le lire. A contrario, le lecteur interne me dit qu'il est illisible et me propose de l'initialiser en ProDOS. 
Mon eMac et mon mac mini identifient son format MacOS standard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> Toast a bien vérifié avec succès le CD. Le graveur sait effectivement le lire. A contrario, le lecteur interne me dit qu'il est illisible et me propose de l'initialiser en ProDOS.
> Mon eMac et mon mac mini identifient son format MacOS standard.



Alors, il faut croire qu'il y a des (vieux) lecteurs internes qui ne lisent pas les CD-R !


----------



## claude72 (20 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... je sais que les vieux lecteurs ne lisent pas les CD-RW...


Effectivement, j'ai aussi eu ce problème! mais de ce que j'ai pu constater en tant que simple utilisateur, le problème n'existe qu'avec les lecteurs CD SCSI...

... alors que les lecteurs CD IDE des G3 beiges (et ultérieurs) lisent les CD-RW sans problème





> Alors, il faut croire qu'il y a des (vieux) lecteurs internes qui ne lisent pas les CD-R !


Étonnant  à l'époque où j'avais un graveur de CD externe SCSI, avec Toast light 4, je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour relire les CD-R que je gravais, même sur des très vieux Mac 68K, même avec les 1ers lecteurs CD 2X à caddy.


----------



## Bernard53 (20 Septembre 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> Je grave sur des CD-R (*700Mo* - 80 min) et je cherche à les lire sur les lecteurs apple qui équipaient les mac performa et powermac (68k et PPC). Réf : AppleCD 330i Plus 1993 par exemple.



Peut-être un problème de capacité du CD-R, essayez avec un de taille standard, soit 650 Mo.


Salutations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Peut-être un problème de capacité du CD-R, essayez avec un de taille standard, soit 650 Mo.
> 
> 
> Salutations.



Ça, ça serait surprenant, même le très très vieux lecteur que mon fils, utilisait du temps de son Quadra 700 (un lecteur 2x) lisait les CD-R de 700 Mo, et 700 Mo, c'est la taille standard, les CD de 640 et 650 Mo ont un format absolument identique à celui des CD de 700 Mo, mais une surface gravable légèrement inférieure (un peu comme les disquettes de 1,3 Mo qui avaient des secteurs marqués "bad", leur capacité était inférieure à celle d'une disquette saine, mais leur format était absolument identique).

Non, je pense plutôt que ce sont les CD-R qui posent problème (leur lecture est différente de celle des CD "pressés", alors que sur les CD "pressés, ce sont des successions de "plats" et de "creux" qui représentent les données, sur les CD-R (donc "gravés"), les "creux" sont remplacés par des "bosses", on peut donc plus facilement concevoir que ça puisse poser problème à des lecteurs très anciens.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2011)

J'ai eu ce problème, je l'ai réglé avec Toast 5. Par défaut, ce que Toast appel "Mac Standard" est généaralement du HFS+, il faut ouvrir les paramètres avancées et choisir "HFS" de base. Depuis mes cds sont compatibles pour mes LC, Performa et PPC5XXX.    

Cette manip semble impossible depuis Toast6 sous OSX.    


PS: Je ne sais plus s'il n'y a pas une autre option comme "gestionnaire OS9" à cocher mais là je n'en suis pas sûr. En tous cas cela ne vient ni du graveur, ni des CD-R, simplement des options de gravure dans Toast (j'ai du en foiré 2 (illisibles sur vieux Macs) avant de trouver les bons paramètres).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9710922 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu ce problème, je l'ai réglé avec Toast 5. Par défaut, ce que Toast appel "Mac Standard" est généaralement du HFS+, il faut ouvrir les paramètres avancées et choisir "HFS" de base. Depuis mes cds sont compatibles pour mes LC, Performa et PPC5XXX.
> 
> Cette manip semble impossible depuis Toast6 sous OSX.
> 
> ...



Oui  Mais là non !



Langellier a dit:


> Je souhaite sauvegarder des données anciennes sur des CD-ROM.
> J'ai dupliqué des disquettes sur un mac G3 (sous macOS9) qui a un graveur externe, gravé les documents *avec toast v. 3 *(1996)



Cette version de Toast date d'avant le HFS+ qui n'est apparu qu'avec Mac OS 8.1 deux ans plus tard (janvier 1998) !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2011)

Je dis juste comment j'ai réussi à régler un problème que j'ai rencontré qui théoriquement est similaire, avec le matos hard et soft que j'ai sous la main. Maintenant, chacun fait comme il le souhaite mais je ne vais pas essayer de récupérer un toast3 alors qu'avec mon Toast5 je suis certain de réaliser des gravures CD-R compatibles avec mes vieux Macs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9712222 a dit:
			
		

> avec mon Toast5 je suis certain de réaliser des gravures CD-R compatibles avec mes vieux Macs.



J'ai bien compris, mais là, le problème n'est pas que ça soit compatible avec tes vieux Mac, mais que ça soit compatible avec les siens


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2011)

Oui, ça j'ai compris mais je ne pense pas que tous ses vieux Macs est des lecteur CD pourris alors que tous les miens fonctionnent et que ce sont des modèles sensiblement identiques. Donc s'il peut trouver un Toast5 plutôt qu'utiliser un Toast3 sur son OS9 (parce que Toast3 ça me parait bien vieillo par rapport à OS9) je pense que je serais plus en mesure de l'aider par la suite lui indiquant les réglages.   


PS: Surtout qu'un Toast 5 ça ne doit pas être bien complexe à dénicher.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9718972 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça j'ai compris mais je ne pense pas que tous ses vieux Macs est des lecteur CD pourris alors que tous les miens fonctionnent et que ce sont des modèles sensiblement identiques. Donc s'il peut trouver un Toast5 plutôt qu'utiliser un Toast3 sur son OS9 (parce que Toast3 ça me parait bien vieillo par rapport à OS9) je pense que je serais plus en mesure de l'aider par la suite lui indiquant les réglages.
> 
> 
> PS: Surtout qu'un Toast 5 ça ne doit pas être bien complexe à dénicher.



La question est "est-ce que ça vient de toast ?", et là, je suis loin d'être convaincu ! :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2011)

Je ne vois pas trop d'où ça pourrait venir sinon. OS9 lit les vieux comme les nouveau système de fichiers HFS de base, à moins d'avoir supprimer des extensions. Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi OS9 serait en cause. Le graveur quand à lui se fout du système de fichier que ne sont que des data à ses yeux donc là encore je ne pense pas qu'il soit en cause. Par contre Toast utilise des extensions et si elles ne sont toutes pas présentes, alors certaines options ne sont pas utilisables. Pour moi il y a bien plus de chance que son toast ne soit pas complet.   

Maintenant on a pas son mac sous la main, donc pour savoir exactement ce qui se passe, on ne peut faire que des hypothèse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2011)

Tu sembles oublier un détail important : seul le lecteur du Mac refuse de lire le CD, s'il branche le graveur (utilisé comme lecteur) dessus, il le lit, donc j'en déduit que ça ne vient pas du format d'écriture des CD mais soit du graveur, soit du support physique lui même. Comme il peut lire les CD sur des Mac récent, ça élimine le graveur (s'il gravait "de travers", le problème serait le même sur un Mac récent), donc reste l'incompatibilité entre le support physique et le lecteur !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sembles oublier un détail important : seul le lecteur du Mac refuse de lire le CD, s'il branche le graveur (utilisé comme lecteur) dessus,



J'ai lut mais il ne précise pas que son graveur est branché au vieux Mac. Ca ne m'étonnerais pas qu'il nous dit qu'il lit son CD sur son graveur sur son OS9. De plus son graveur est SCSI ? Pour être compatible sur un vieux mac ? On ne connait rien de son graveur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9720152 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lut mais il ne précise pas que son graveur est branché au vieux Mac. Ca ne m'étonnerais pas qu'il nous dit qu'il lit son CD sur son graveur sur son OS9. De plus son graveur est SCSI ? Pour être compatible sur un vieux mac ? On ne connait rien de son graveur.



Toi, tu devrais lire plus et écrire moins 



Langellier a dit:


> Toast a bien vérifié avec succès le CD. Le graveur sait effectivement le lire. A contrario, le lecteur interne me dit qu'il est illisible et me propose de l'initialiser en ProDOS.



Donc j'en déduis que là, on est sur un seul et unique Mac !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2011)

Je ne préfère rien en déduire et voir les autres possibilités, pare ce que le nombre de gens qui ne postent que des bouts d'informations sur les forums pour au final nous dire qu'il fallait comprendre l'inverse, j'en ai vu pas mal. Et puis comme le monsieur n'a plus l'air de se soucier de son problème je pense que ce n'est plus trop la peine d'imaginer sa config et son utilisation.


----------

